
The End of the Arab-Israeli Conflict - brandonlc
https://ottomansandzionists.com/2020/09/17/the-end-of-the-arab-israeli-conflict/
======
h3rsko
Is it weird that I'm seeing almost nothing about this online?

~~~
WalterGR
It's being discussed literally everywhere.

[https://news.google.com/search?q=israel+uae](https://news.google.com/search?q=israel+uae)

[https://news.google.com/search?q=israel+bahrain](https://news.google.com/search?q=israel+bahrain)

~~~
ars
It was on the homepage of CNN for maybe a couple hours.

In contrast negative, trivial, news about Trump stays there for days.
Mainstream media doesn't even pretend to be impartial.

